# 2012 Virginia Ultra G Cup - Race Prizes



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Just posted the race prize boxes on the blog

http://hotv.wordpress.com

Will do random drawing for race teams tomorrow.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Wow Those are some great prizes . Thanks to all the great sponsers for thier generousity.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are some very nice prizes.

Thanks Roger and all who sponsored this race. I will make it a point to place an order with each of these sponsors for their generosity.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Roger,

Thanks again for a great race.

Any idea when the boxes will be returned?

Thanks


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ok now that the race is over lets share ideas on how our cars were set up... Me first I guess....Front axle I drilled out free wheel and ground down nub on axle so i could recess axle into wheel and made spacer out of q-tip plastic spaced front wheels out to max width.. Rear axle I made spacers out of brass tubing this allowed better gear mesh and moved tires out to max width. I used Super tires for rear stock front ground down to minumum diameter. I noticed that magnets fit sloppy in chassis so i took advantage of this and glued them in place to advance timing on arm.. I lapped gears in toothpaste and then Armor-all. lowered body. i chose the Aurora Cheeta beacuse of light weight same for roadster. I didn't limit my pickups at all It just never seems to help my cars Not saying its a bad idea just doesn't work for me.. I also dropped traction magnet for obvious reasons.
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

What was the obvious reason for removing the traction magnet?

Or did you mean "lowered"?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I lowered the Traction Magnet to help handling. I used a tire/ wheel remover tool and took the rear magnet out. pressed the magnet down utilizing the small hole in the chassis under rear motor magnet. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Race Prizes Awarded*

Finally things have settled down at home so below are the race prizes awarded to the drivers. Pictures and reports of the teams returning will be coming. 

Here are the Race Prizes to Drivers

Clyde Downer - Box 1 
William Milholen Box 3
Nick Angelis - Box 4
Rick Vanelli - Box 2


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Got My " Goodie Box" today WOWSER!!!!!!! Thank you THANK YOU THANK YOU
To all the sponsers. A great and generous donation for sure..... 
Thank You very Much
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

